
Ask HN: Fingerless glove recommendations - awinter-py
My office is (a) cold and (b) windy. I sit under a huge industrial vent and I love the sound masking but after an hour I can&#x27;t feel my fingers.<p>Can someone recommend good fingerless gloves for typing in extreme conditions?
======
RandomOpinion
DeWalt Technicians' fingerless gloves are fairly good. They're not insulated
_per se_ but are reasonably thick work gloves that happen to be fingerless.
I've used them at work in offices that were cold and typing with them is fine.

[https://www.amazon.com/DPG230L-Technicians-Fingerless-
Synthe...](https://www.amazon.com/DPG230L-Technicians-Fingerless-Synthetic-
Leather/dp/B002FYB01W)

------
wjh_
I found some cheap ones on Amazon for £1.10. They've been great for a couple
of months, so really anything would do.

